# Idle adjustment 2008 Brute force, help!!



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I have the manual, I took off the plastics, heat shield and plastic cover on the side of the throttle body as required. But how do you acually adjust the idle? Is the idle adjustment bold on the front or rear? In the manual picture it looks like the front, but in their pic there's no cable going through it. On my bike it's the throttle cable. What am I missing here?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

the screw is under neath the cable. its a lil allen head bolt wit a lock nut on it. it looks just like the picture.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

That little one below it? That thing looks like a pita to get to! I'll let the bike cool off and go get it done.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

How the heck did you get that lock nut off? I feel like an idiot but it's at such an odd angle I'm having trouble loosening the nut.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dont ya love some of the design


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I've tried different sockets.... I've tried wrenches, needle nose pliers, vise grips.. I can't get in there. Who here can help a brotha out.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

anyone anyone buller?


----------

